# Những Lời Chúc 20/10 Hay Và Ý Nghĩa Dành Cho Ngày Phụ Nữ



## shopmacxinh (20 Tháng mười 2014)

Đi kèm với bộ sưu tập Hình nền 20/10 thì không thể thiếu những lời chúc hay và ý nghĩa dành cho các mẹ, các chị nhân ngày phụ nữ Việt Nam 20/10.









Ngày 20/10 đang tới gần rồi, các độc giả nam của *shopmacxinh.com* đã chuẩn bị cho mình những câu chúc, lời nói hay và ý nghĩa nhất để dành cho các Mẹ, các Chị ... và người yêu của mình hay chưa ?? Nếu chưa thì cùng*shopmacxinh.com* xem và lựa chọn cho mình những lời chúc ý nghĩa nhất nhé.


*NHỮNG LỜI CHÚC HAY VÀ Ý NGHĨA DÀNH CHO NGÀY PHỤ NỮ VIỆT NAM 20/10*



*LỜI CHÚC DÀNH CHO MẸ NHÂN NGÀY PHỤ NỮ VIỆT NAM 20/10*








" Mẹ yêu! Nhân ngày Phụ Nữ Việt Nam 20/10 con kính chúc mẹ vạn sự như ý, sống lâu trăm tuổi và cùng hạnh phúc với chúng con mãi nhé. Con biết mẹ có thể không đọc được lời chúc yêu thương này. Nhưng…dù sao và dù sao đi nữa, con cũng muốn nói với mẹ rắng: “Con luôn tự hào vì được sinh ra là con của mẹ”. "
" Chúc mừng mẹ! Chúc mừng người phụ nữ rất xinh đẹp, rất đảm đang và vô cùng tuyệt vời... Đặc biệt rất thương chồng, thương con và luôn chăm lo hết mình đến gia đình nhỏ bé của mình. Con yêu mẹ nhiều lắm. Con hạnh phúc vì con là con của mẹ - một người mẹ đảm đang và nhân hậu! "
" Tạo hóa này cho con có một gia đình tuyệt vời, một người mẹ hoàn hảo. Mẹ luôn yêu con hơn bản thân mình, những gì có thể làm được mẹ luôn hy sinh cho con, mẹ một người mẹ mẫu mực, người duy nhất trong đời lúc nào cũng yêu thương, quan tâm, lo lắng cho con. Từ đáy lòng này không có từ nào để diễn tả hết sự kính trọng, lòng biết ơn và tình cảm của con với mẹ cả... Con chỉ biết nói một điều đơn giản và quen thuộc: "Mẹ ơi, con yêu mẹ, yêu mẹ nhiều lắm!". "
" Gửi một nụ hôn đến mẹ của con nhân ngày 20/10, con không về được để hôn lên má mẹ, nên cho con được gửi vào gió nụ hôn ấy mẹ nhé... Cảm ơn mẹ nhiều lắm! Chúc mừng ngày phụ nữ Việt Nam 20/10 tới mẹ của con. "


*LỜI CHÚC DÀNH CHO VỢ NHÂN NGÀY PHỤ NỮ VIỆT NAM 20/10*






" Vợ ngốc của anh. Hôm nay 20/10 anh chúc vợ ngốc của anh luôn vui vẻ, trẻ trung, quyến rũ và love you."
" Vợ yêu! Đã có lần em nói với anh, anh là người đem đến cho em những niềm vui trong cuộc sống nhưng cũng đem đến cho em rất nhiều nỗi buồn. Nếu có một điều ước thì anh sẽ ước rằng mỗi ngày trôi qua đều là một ngày 20/10 thật đẹp đối với em! "
" Nhân ngày 20/10 anh chúc vợ luôn tràn đầy hạnh phúc, ngọt ngào và hãy gìn giữ nuôi dưỡng mái ấm của chúng mình vợ nhé! "
" Tôi, đồng chí chồng xin chúc đồng chí vợ có một ngày nghỉ ngơi, chơi bời và đặc biệt chúc đồng chí vợ luôn luôn xinh đẹp. "


*LỜI CHÚC DÀNH CHO CHỊ GÁI, EM GÁI NHÂN NGÀY PHỤ NỮ VIỆT NAM 20/10*







"Chị ak! Nhân ngày 20/10, e xin chúc chị mãi mãi mạnh khỏe, hạnh phúc và thành công trên con đường chị đã và đang đi. Chúc gia đình chị trăm năm hạnh phúc như bây giờ, chị nhé"
" Em gái của Anh, ngày nào em còn bé mà giờ em đã lớn khôn rồi, nhân ngày 20/10, anh chúc em luôn vui vẻ, gặp nhiều may mắn trên đường đời và gặp được một nửa thật sự yêu thương em "
" Nhân ngày 20/10, Em trai chúc chị thành công trong cuộc sống và nhanh lấy chồng cho em ăn cỗ chị nhé "
" 20/10 tới rồi, Anh chúc cô ngày càng xinh đẹp, học giỏi, lúc nào cũng chăm ngoan để không bận lòng Bố Mẹ , Anh chị nhé "


*LỜI CHÚC DÀNH CHO NGƯỜI YÊU, BẠN GÁI NHÂN NGÀY PHỤ NỮ VIỆT NAM 20/10*







" 20/10 - Chúc em một ngày thật nhiều tơi vui và hạnh phúc hơn những ngày khác. Ở bên em 365 ngày trong năm đều là những ngày thật ngọt ngào với anh. Mãi mãi yêu em. "
" Trên Trái Đất có hơn 9.000.000.000 người. Và anh không hiểu vì sao anh chỉ nhắn tin cho mỗi mình em. Có lẽ hơn 8.999.999.999 người còn lại không thể thay thế được em. Anh yêu Em "
" Châu Âu ngủ, Châu Á cũng đang ngủ, Châu Mỹ đang tối dần, chỉ có đôi mắt đẹp nhất trên thế giới này đang đọc tin nhắn của anh. Chúc mừng 20/10 tới người anh yêu nhé! "
" Anh sẽ không chúc em điều gì cả vì em xứng đáng được hưởng tất cả những điều tốt đẹp nhất trên đời này. Ngày 20/10 trọn niềm vui em nhé! "
" 20.10 Anh Yêu Em "
" Chúc Honey của anh thật nhiều niềm vui và hạnh phúc,chúc cho em 1 ngày 20/10 tràn ngập tình yêu thương..mong cho em mọi điều tốt đẹp… "


*LỜI CHÚC DÀNH CHO TOÀN THỂ CÁC CHỊ EM PHỤC NỮ NHÂN NGÀY PHỤ NỮ VIỆT NAM 20/10*







" Chúc những người bà, người mẹ, những người phụ nữ thân quen xung quanh toàn thể những người đàn ông cùng tất cả chị em gái xinh xắn đáng yêu và muôn vàn dễ thương của mình lời chúc nồng nàn, tràn đầy yêu thương nhất. Với tất cả cánh đàn ông chúng tôi, mọi người chính là “niềm cảm hứng của cuộc sống”, “kiệt tác mềm mại dịu dàng của chị em lay động kỳ quan rắn rỏi mạnh mẽ chúng tôi "
" Ngày 20-10 chúc một nửa Thế Giới luôn thành công trong cuộc sống! Chúc bạn luôn duyên dáng và xinh đẹp trong mắt một nửa thế giới còn lại. "
" Nhân dịp ngày Phụ nữ Việt Nam 20/10, xin gửi những lời chúc nồng nhiệt nhất đến toàn thể các bạn nữ. Chúc các bạn ngày một xinh đẹp để ngày càng có thêm nhiều chàng trai đeo bám nhằng nhằng như lửa bám xăng, như răng bám lợi, như trời bám mây, như cây bám đất, như bít tất bám... bàn chân! ""
" Chúc bạn nhận được nhiều quà, nhiều hoa nhiều lời khen lời chúc của phái nam trong ngày hôm nay. Chúc bạn gặp nhiều may mắn hơn, hạnh phúc hơn nhiều niềm vui, nhiều điều tuyệt diệu hơn. "


*Shop Mặc Xinh* chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm mỹ phẩm và thời trang chính hãng 100%, giá cả hợp lý.
Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: Website: *Shopmacxinh.com*, FanPage: *https://www.facebook.com/TUTINVATOASANG*


----------

